# Sample Logic Announces Morphestra



## Sample logic (Aug 3, 2009)

Sample Logic is proud to announce the official release date of our latest product Morphestra™ available October 1, 2009.

More info: 
http://www.samplelogic.com/morphestra.html

What is Morphestra?
Morphestra is today's cinematic orchestra. In association with Kirk Hunter Studios, Sample Logic's award-winning team presents a powerful collection of creatively new and inventive organic ensembles derived entirely from true orchestral recordings and psycho-acoustic sound design. Powered by Native Instruments Kontakt Player 3, Morphestra is an epic collection of over 23 GB and 1100+ instruments and multis. This "cine-organic" achievement surpasses any library of its kind. Rather than reinventing the traditional orchestra, Sample Logic has created a modern day virtual instrument that goes above and beyond ANY orchestral/effectual sample library geared for film, TV and game composers.
 
As if this wasn't enough...

Morphestra sets the trend for the future, not only in sonic quality, but also with its plug-and-play delivery system that streamlines installation. Pre-installed on a reliable and portable 80 GB Glyph hard drive, Morphestra is "small enough to fit into a pocket and powerful enough to support high track-count audio sessions."

Morphestra's scripted sound-sculpting interface breaks new boundaries, giving users unprecedented control achieved through Native Instruments Kontakt Player 3. With 5 full tabs of more than 40 onscreen effects and performance parameters, morphing and sculpting has never been easier. Whether in the studio or on stage, this production-ready sample library inspires and delivers on demand. Not to mention we have collaborated with many of the world's leading composers to provide a massive variety of multis created by composers, for composers. 

How was Morphestra created?
Sounds have been recorded from all over the world and include: Strings, Brass, Winds, Symphonic/World percussion, Vocals, Guitars, Waterphone, Animals, Warehouses, Tools, Machinery and an entire realm of World/Ethnic instruments. We then manipulated these sounds using various proprietary Sample Logic techniques and combined them with multiple electronic synthesis elements to create new, organic, never-before-heard instruments and ensembles.
 
 What's under the hood?
- Atmosphere/ambient soundscapes and stinger construction kits
- Traditional and morphed woodwinds, brass, strings, synths, mallets, bells, solo and ensemble pads and melodic instruments
- Melodic and rhythmic tempo-synced loops, loop construction kits, and arpeggiated/gated melodic and impact sequences
- Single impacts, cinematic impact ensembles, and percussive kits 
- Swipes, scrapes, and reverse transitional effects
- Performance-ready multis (playable interactive presets templates made from multiple instruments) 
- Many multis have been designed by world-class award winning film, TV, and game composers.
 
Morphestra "blurs the line between music & sound design"™


----------



## choc0thrax (Aug 3, 2009)

A new dimension of horrible. Wrong forum too.


----------



## Stevie (Aug 3, 2009)

My ears are still ringing from the trailer... I hope I'll get over it.


----------



## zvenx (Aug 3, 2009)

rough crowd! 
rsp


----------



## Jwilson (Aug 3, 2009)

mducharme @ Mon Aug 03 said:


> The trailer music really does not sound good - it sounds like a GM library.




Was true. :shock:


----------



## Daniel James (Aug 3, 2009)

I hope they put the demo back online soon, I am curious.

Dan


----------



## RiffWraith (Aug 3, 2009)

Jwilson @ Tue Aug 04 said:


> mducharme @ Mon Aug 03 said:
> 
> 
> > The trailer music really does not sound good - it sounds like a GM library.
> ...



Yes it was.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Aug 3, 2009)

I really miss that great trailer song - it's a classic!


----------



## gsilbers (Aug 3, 2009)

oh man... i dunno. $699 its something. specially (IMO) if the other 3 libraries sound almost the same to each other. 
having said that, all those libraries rock! 
hopefully there will be video demos. (as well audio demo. )


----------



## Ed (Aug 3, 2009)

Aww man wish i could have heard the demo!!! :DDD


----------



## nomogo (Aug 3, 2009)

I like the hard drive idea... but for 23GB? Seems like that would add to the cost.


----------



## Olias (Aug 3, 2009)

It sounds like something that would have been in a Cinemax promo in 1983.


----------



## Ed (Aug 3, 2009)

gregjazz @ Mon Aug 03 said:


> The trailer is still online here for those of you who are curious: http://www.bestservice.de/detail_video. ... 430&py=280



LOL

That was... 

weird...


~o)


----------



## Reegs (Aug 3, 2009)

I've been looking forward to this library for a while, like since Kirk had his beige website and had just launched emerald. 

There's one demo on his site that advertised using some of the Morphestra patches (comment since removed), and they sound really cool and usable:

http://www.kirkhunterstudios.com/IntoThinAirM.mp3

So yeah, gsilbers, it was originally presented as scoring effects and creepy-crawly textures using orchestral sounds.

I have no idea what that intro movie is about. Kirk's stuff sounds much different than that, and I didn't hear any atmospherey/effecty stuff in it. Perhaps it was just intro music?

I am still hopeful that the product will be close what I have been expecting it to sound like for several years. 

Reegs


----------



## JustinW (Aug 3, 2009)

It (the trailer) reminded me of a newscast intro.


----------



## synthetic (Aug 3, 2009)

It's like a really big D-50 patch with explosions. Actually it could use the "Steven Colbert explosion" right at the end.

Into Thin Air isn't much better. You can do a lot better for $699. Spend the extra few bucks for Symphobia.


----------



## Waywyn (Aug 4, 2009)

Hm, I thought there is still no trailer available but after watched that bestservice link, I am not only convinced by the sound, but something has gone terribly wrong in the arrangement and composition of that trailer music. I mean ... doesn't trailermusic should make you thrilled and longing for more ... overdoing it with epic elements? I hear none of that! :?


----------



## Toxeen (Aug 4, 2009)

After receiving the newsletter, I was quite impressed reading that feature list. Respectively, I like the overall idea and the concept. Also - Sample Logic did some great synth/fx libraries with AIR and The Elements (which I own myself).

I'm not sure, if this 'trailer' features sounds from that new flagship library in particular, or not. But there's a good reason for pulling it down, for sure.

The visuals are okay, but the sounds are cheesy and the track is totally crap. Would be great to know, if those sounds are taken from Morphestra or not.

Maybe someone from the developers wants to chime in here after doing that announcement ? 

Bottom line is I really really (!) hope, Sample Logic provides some kick ass demos which will place it all back in the right spot.


----------



## Ed (Aug 4, 2009)

Waywyn @ Tue Aug 04 said:


> I mean ... doesn't trailermusic should make you thrilled and longing for more ... overdoing it with epic elements? I hear none of that! :?



Absolutely, if a trailer track doesnt make my spleen bleed its not done its job :lol:


----------



## Ashermusic (Aug 4, 2009)

choc0thrax @ Mon Aug 03 said:


> They seem to have pulled the demo. Maybe a bit premature as not many have had a chance to comment yet. I'm sure Ashermusic could've put in a good word at least.



This is the first I have heard of it. Kirk never discussed it with me. But I am not a fan of the Symphonbia approach, which this seems to be also. It is just not my idea of composing. I would only use them if I was hired with a specific mandate to do so.


----------



## Sample logic (Aug 4, 2009)

hi guys,
After viewing the trailer we realized the flash embedding/encoding settings were all wrong. While working through the trafic/compression issues we decided to bring you an entirely new track to better showcase what Morphestra is all about.
check it out:
http://www.samplelogic.com/morphestra.html (www.samplelogic.com/morphestra.html) 
for the technical people this is still compressed at 128 kbps mp3
Obviously this is just a 20 second trailer so stay tuned and you will get far more demo tracks/videos in the coming months.

With regards to the hard drive and failing hard drive problems. This product comes with a 3 year warranty with overnight shipping of new drive and software for the first year. After your 3 year warranty expires, we will offer download/DVD options to get a hard copy if needed.


----------



## Waywyn (Aug 4, 2009)

In my opinion the tracks sounds much better and more "Samplelogic" than the one before ... to be honest I don't know what the coding/embed flash problems had to do with a badly composed or arranged track with "not that good or traileresque" samples ... for me personally I can listen to a 64 or 96kbit track and tell if it's done good or not - no need for 24bit wav at all.

But ANYWAY, this sounds much better ... good luck with the lib and release!


----------



## Daniel James (Aug 4, 2009)

Agreed I am alot more eager to hear future demos based on the updated trailer!

Dan


----------



## Ed (Aug 4, 2009)

I am completely amazed that you are blaming that old track on "coding/embed flash problems". :lol: :lol: :lol: 

But this new track sounds a lot better, I still wouldnt buy it if its on a HD. After all 24 gigs is what? 4-5 DVDs?


----------



## RMWSound (Aug 4, 2009)

Ed @ Tue Aug 04 said:


> I am completely amazed that you are blaming that old track on "coding/embed flash problems". :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> But this new track sounds a lot better, I still wouldnt buy it if its on a HD. After all 24 gigs is what? 4-5 DVDs?



I don't think they were blaming the track on encoding. Sounded like the video encoding was messed up and they realized the music sucked so they pulled the plug to fix both problems.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Aug 5, 2009)

Meanwhile these guys have at least several months of development invested in their library. Wouldn't it be a good idea to give it a chance before deciding that everyone should save their money for something else that may or may not be similar? One mediocre demo doesn't mean the whole thing is crap.


----------



## Waywyn (Aug 5, 2009)

Nick Batzdorf @ Wed Aug 05 said:


> Meanwhile these guys have at least several months of development invested in their library. Wouldn't it be a good idea to give it a chance before deciding that everyone should save their money for something else that may or may not be similar? One mediocre demo doesn't mean the whole thing is crap.



Yeh you are totally right, but don't you think that the first impression is very important?
I mean most of the pros and guys know what Sample Logic has achieved with previous libs ... but look at potential buyer who didn't know them before ... hear that demo and turn around and go, don't taking attention to further info of the company.


----------



## germancomponist (Aug 5, 2009)

Nick Batzdorf @ Wed Aug 05 said:


> Meanwhile these guys have at least several months of development invested in their library. Wouldn't it be a good idea to give it a chance before deciding that everyone should save their money for something else that may or may not be similar? One mediocre demo doesn't mean the whole thing is crap.



+1

And also opinions and prejudices get nothing.

Let us see what comes out there! o/~


----------



## gsilbers (Aug 5, 2009)

oh man, what a bad demo can do. amazing. 

after reading this thread, im sure next demo will be kick ass


----------



## midphase (Aug 5, 2009)

I get the feeling Morphestra is about to receive the DVZ treatment!


----------



## dinerdog (Aug 5, 2009)

Nick, don't you think it was kind of crazy to put out any demo that wasn't totally amazing? I know it's tough crowd here, but I think you get the benefit of the doubt until that first demo.

It's tempting to entice people to keep them interested, but you know all the old sayings about not getting a second chance to make a first impression. Same with our own composer demo reels. This business is not for meek or faint of heart.


----------



## RiffWraith (Aug 5, 2009)

New demo sounds MUCH better. A few more lenghty ones like that, and you may have a winner.

Alas, I too am completely amazed that you are blaming that old track on "coding/embed flash problems". Notice that I have not used any smilies.

Good luck with this.


----------



## stevenson-again (Aug 8, 2009)

benefit of doubt until some more demos. i like the concept provided its different enough from symphobia.


----------

